# php vs .net



## a2mn2002 (Jun 17, 2010)

hye guys!
i wana do a part tym job of developing projects i.e. take the project from somewhere and develp at home.
am confused what techology should i choose
1. .net (WPF & SILVERLIGHT)
2. PHP
in yr 2008 i hv done .net 2.0 framework. but at this tym i hv to refresh myself. I lived in punjab where php work is easily found.(people say that)
the benefit of php is that it is freesource.
i request all u guys plz help me as much as u can. thnx in advance..


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2010)

At first, your question isn't clear. Wait wait, is it a question or an information?

Anyways, regarding .Net or PHP, if you want to build Windows desktop applications, then WPF (.Net) is a great choice.
And if you want to build web applications, then PHP.
Thats my 2 cents.

Sorry, if I've mistaken your question.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 17, 2010)

thnx for replying mate.
My question was what tech i hv to go for to build a career as a part time developer ?
coz i hv to learn it first.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2010)

IMO, you should learn PHP. Because there are 2 main reasons-
1) PHP is easy to learn.
2) There are always more projects for WEB applications (websites?). You will always find more requirements of web projects than desktop applications.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 17, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> hye guys!
> i wana do a part tym job of developing projects i.e. take the project from somewhere and develp at home.
> am confused what techology should i choose
> 1. .net (WPF & SILVERLIGHT)
> ...



.net is a solid platform so is PHP. If your requirements are heavy and you want to make it quickly and more secure choose .net. You could do the same in PHP also but .net has way too many features to get you started.

Don't solely use silverlight for the website. Mix silverlight with ASP.NET or ASP.NET MVC so that website is quicker and at the same time more richer to view.

If you are new to web design then PHP may suit you as you don't need to learn CLR and C#/VB. I prepared by blog in PHP and tweaked it a lot inside. See it:
Vamsi Subhash's Blog

Further I have done many PHP projects for my college as it is easy to deploy and great for smaller projects.

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




Garbage said:


> IMO, you should learn PHP. Because there are 2 main reasons-
> 1) PHP is easy to learn.
> 2) There are always more projects for WEB applications (websites?). You will always find more requirements of web projects than desktop applications.



dude. You can do web projects in .net with ASP.NET Webforms or ASP.NET MVC. It is the most widely used platform.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2010)

vamsi360 said:


> dude. You can do web projects in .net with ASP.NET Webforms or ASP.NET MVC. It is the *most widely used platform*.


Any proofs please?

I thought PHP is the most popular "web" programming language. 

And everything I said in previous post is "IMO".


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 28, 2010)

PHP has proved its worth in last five years...it has falsified people's claims that it is not upto the mark when it comes to scalability and solid architecture.a lot of bulletin boards use PHP based softwares which are used by hundreds of users at the same time.

but large organisations still shy away from using it as it is open source and there is no solid support to back it up...

In your case, for freelancing work you should go for PHP as it is quick to build, no licensing hassles, lot of code already available on the internet...


----------



## Garbage (Jul 28, 2010)

And the PHP's "face"-boy website would be
Welcome to Facebook

which is I think one of the LARGEST websites!


----------



## GuitarMantra (Aug 5, 2010)

Which one would be easy PHP or .net?

Which should be choosen first to learn first?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 6, 2010)

all languages work on logic only syntax differ. having said that in my personal opinion no programming language is hard to learn, we just need to learn the syntax.

.NET has a upper hand in this..again in my opinion...because we have strong IDE support (Visual Studio 2010)...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 6, 2010)

GuitarMantra said:


> Which one would be easy PHP or .net?
> 
> Which should be choosen first to learn first?


 
If you are interested into Object Oriented programming, go for C#.Net and for scripting, go for PHP.


----------



## yuvraj_jain (Nov 8, 2010)

PHP is best...


----------

